# New Pup



## Perko (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,
I pick up my new pup in 3 weeks, he is a American Bulldog.
If anyone owns one post some pics please.


----------



## Perko (Aug 2, 2010)

This is the father


----------



## reptile32 (Aug 2, 2010)

this my american bulldog you will love them they have a bueatifull nature, he is ten years old


----------



## Sigourd (Aug 2, 2010)

They are the best dogs. I had an awesome American Bulldog named Caleb. He was just so cruisey and gutsy all at once. He was just one of those dogs that nothing phased him. The vets allways used to comment that he took a needle so well compared to other dogs. I miss him like hell. Sadly when I started Uni I had to move to Adelaide and no matter how hard I tried, no matter how much I showed his references from land lords, I could not find a place that would let me have a dog. In the end I sold him to DNA Bulldogs as a breeding male. Nicky is looking after him well and sends me updates on Caleb but I still miss him like hell


----------



## Perko (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice looking dog reptile32, is he Johnson or Scott, im just learning about the different lines.

Sigourd, what a massive head he has, shame you had to get rid of him


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 2, 2010)

Sigourd I can see why they would want him for breeding he is a nice boy
and lovely you were able to find him a nice home

Elizabeth


----------



## AM Pythons (Aug 2, 2010)

View attachment 157417
this is our dog we took in today...not an American bulldog he is a APBT..View attachment 157416


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 2, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! 

Just don't take him to off-lead parks


----------



## Perko (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice colour Tony, good on you for taking him in.



AM Pythons said:


> View attachment 157417
> this is our dog we took in today...not an American bulldog he is a APBT..View attachment 157416


----------



## AM Pythons (Aug 3, 2010)

my girlfriend was at tafe yesterday, this dog was in the sewer system, it had shreaded his feet on oysters on the sides of the drain trying to get out, he cannot walk atm.he is very old but a great dog,you can see his backbone so needs a good feed. he has skin tags all over him, he is in a bad way atm.. we still have to see if he has a 'chip' so he is only with us till we find his owners or we find out he has been abandend & we will keep him...


----------



## Perko (Aug 4, 2010)

Few more pics, cant wait to get him.


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww he's gorgeous! I've never owned one myself, but i did really want to find myself one after the movie Homeward Bound  I ended up with a bull mastiff though. Not that i'm complaining 

Good luck with him! Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## Perko (Aug 4, 2010)

He's name will be Barry.
And i hope he turns out like this.


----------



## Sigourd (Aug 5, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Nice looking dog reptile32, is he Johnson or Scott, im just learning about the different lines.
> 
> Craig, majority of American Bulldogs in Australia are hybrids of the Scott/Johnson lines. Some favor one more than the other. A few around the place breed pure Johnson lines (such as Pete from Beastie Bull Kennels), but people who breed pure Scotts in Australia are as rare as hens teeth. Mine favored the Scott more than the Johnson. Yours has got to be a pure Johnson, if not has got very little Scott.


----------



## Sigourd (Aug 5, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> Sigourd I can see why they would want him for breeding he is a nice boy
> and lovely you were able to find him a nice home
> 
> Elizabeth


 Thanks Elizabeth. I have assurances from Nicky that if things ever settle down for me again, I will have a pup from Caleb. But I do miss the guy.


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 5, 2010)

Great photos. I'll dig mine out and add them when I get a chance. I love my American Bulldogs.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 5, 2010)

nice doggies


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Aug 5, 2010)

monty


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 5, 2010)

awwww Barry is so cute .... even if he looks more like a Winston lol .....


----------



## thals (Aug 5, 2010)

Little Bazza looks a real cutie  I'm more a Scott type (performance) American Bully fan myself.


----------



## falana1 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Can i add my babies plz*

i would love to show my babies of ..an the am staffy &eng staffy
ebony is the black am staffy &kosta zoo is eng staffy..


----------



## hallie (Aug 5, 2010)

Our new blue english staffy pup Lola with my son Tyler...


----------



## Perko (Aug 5, 2010)

He is a Johnson, the parents are from Southern White Kennels.




Sigourd said:


> CraigP said:
> 
> 
> > Craig, majority of American Bulldogs in Australia are hybrids of the Scott/Johnson lines. Some favor one more than the other. A few around the place breed pure Johnson lines (such as Pete from Beastie Bull Kennels), but people who breed pure Scotts in Australia are as rare as hens teeth. Mine favored the Scott more than the Johnson. Yours has got to be a pure Johnson, if not has got very little Scott.


----------



## falana1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Staffy amazing with kids
this ebony when she pup am staffy


----------



## Perko (Aug 5, 2010)

Monty looks great.
Nice dogs everyone.



beckyreptilegirl said:


> monty


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Aug 5, 2010)

he's my baby  but hes a big baby..... 65kg baby lol
gotta love american bulldogs 

PS: he loves getting his toe nails painted


----------



## Perko (Aug 6, 2010)

Love the look of this bloke.


----------



## Perko (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's Bazza


----------



## Perko (Oct 5, 2010)

He's growing


----------



## daz26 (Oct 5, 2010)

i got an aussie bulldog top dog but a **** at the same time (only 1yr old)


----------



## giggle (Oct 5, 2010)

craigp... he is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 5, 2010)

bulldog x Polar bear


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 6, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Here's Bazza



Love your photos CraigP, they are unique


----------



## Perko (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive got one too, he's nearly 10 years old, great dog.



daz26 said:


> i got an aussie bulldog top dog but a **** at the same time (only 1yr old)


----------



## Perko (Oct 6, 2010)

Great mates


----------



## Perko (Jan 12, 2012)

He's a tank now!


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 12, 2012)

Awww you're making me miss having a dog. My last girl was purebred mongrel  but absolutely gorgeous. There was no way I could bring her with me at the time I came here. She's got a good home with a nice family now though; I always loved her look, it's a shame she's most likely one of a kind with her mix. One day...


----------

